# Nail Biters



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

All my rodents seems to have great interest in my new French tips


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Hehehe, something against the french maybe? 

Careful though, I'm not sure what chemicals they use but I expect it would be best to ensure they dont end up swallowing (is that how you spell it? I'm having a brain block...) anything that could potentially be toxic. 

You most likely know that though so I apologise if I sound patronising (another spelling brain block...).


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

No more ear scratches for them lol


----------

